

Show HN: Zanda.com – Rate Everything  - ToniVlaic
http://www.zanda.com/
Finally! I have been looking forward to posting this on HN and I am very excited to hear your comments.<p>Zanda is a rating platform where you can do the following:
- Rate and review everything: items, people, places, events and more.
- You can create compares between two or more items and have the users or your friends cast their vote on an item.
- There are toplists which sort highest rated items based on all Zanda users.
- You can follow items, toplists, compares and users. All new actions around the items you follow will show up in your stream.
- You can earn badges for adding reviews, photos, ratings and many other actions you take.
- Zanda will rank you for the keywords you interact with. For example, you could be #1 in books because you comment and rate several items with the keyword “books.”
- If you do a search or check out toplists you will see items the people you follow have interacted with.
- You can see lists of trending items, compares, toplists and users.
- All items you own, have experience with, viewed, visited, listened to, etc., you can check as “Have” and they go to your achievements list
- All items you set as “Want” will go to your wishlist<p>Apps for iOS and Android are currently under development and are planned to launch in the near future.
======
ToniVlaic
Finally! I have been looking forward to posting this on HN and I am very
excited to hear your comments.

Zanda is a rating platform where you can do the following:

\- Rate and review everything: items, people, places, events and more.

\- You can create compares between two or more items and have the users or
your friends cast their vote on an item.

\- There are toplists which sort highest rated items based on all Zanda users.

\- You can follow items, toplists, compares and users. All new actions around
the items you follow will show up in your stream.

\- You can earn badges for adding reviews, photos, ratings and many other
actions you take.

\- Zanda will rank you for the keywords you interact with. For example, you
could be #1 in books because you comment and rate several items with the
keyword “books.”

\- If you do a search or check out toplists you will see items the people you
follow have interacted with.

\- You can see lists of trending items, compares, toplists and users.

\- All items you own, have experience with, viewed, visited, listened to,
etc., you can check as “Have” and they go to your achievements list

\- All items you set as “Want” will go to your wishlist

Apps for iOS and Android are currently under development and are planned to
launch in the near future.

------
Kluny
It's a cool site - my suggestion is to add some poll results in a sidebar, so
users can see what the output is, not just how to input.

